# Katy Perry unter Plagiatsverdacht



## beachkini (25 Aug. 2013)

*Gleiche Nummer wie Sara Bareilles "Brave" - Katy Perrys "Roar" soll geklaut sein*​
Katy Perrys (28) neuer Song "Roar" erobert gerade die Charts auf der ganzen Welt. Doch nun werden Vorwürfe laut, die Sängerin habe die Nummer geklaut. Und tatsächlich: Die Ähnlichkeit zu Sara Bareilles (33) "Brave" ist nicht zu überhören.

Experten haben sich jetzt sogar schon die Mühe gemacht, die beiden Songs zu vergleichen. "Es ist enttäuschend, dass Katy Perry Sara Bareilles Song geklaut hat, obwohl sie selbst so gut in dem Job ist", findet der ehemalige MTV VJ Dave Holmes.

Auf der Website "samethattune.com" lässt sich dank eines Programmes ein direkter Vergleich der beiden Lieder machen. Demnach ist nicht nur der Rhythmus fast identisch, auch die Tonart sowie die Noten des Keyboards stimmen exakt überein.

Letzte Zweifel werden mit einem Tweet von Katy vom 15. Mai dieses Jahres ausgelöscht. "Ich liebe dich Sara Bareilles", schrieb sie auf ihrem Account und postete dazu Saras Videoclip zu "Brave".

Denn Sara hat ihren Song bereits im April veröffentlicht, ist damit leider bisher jedoch kaum bekannt. Katys Hit wurde zwar erst am 10. August releast, ihr Produzent Dr. Luke behauptet jedoch, dass er schon vor Bareilles Veröffentlichung geschrieben wurde.

"Alles gut, Leute. Alles gut", versuchte Sara Bareilles am 20. August die aufgeregten Fans und Medien zu beruhigen. Kein Wunder, denn die erfreut sich seitdem nicht nur über steigende Verkaufszahlen, auch in den amerikanischen Billboard-Charts stieg sie innerhalb einer Woche um 20 Plätze auf. (in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## CukeSpookem (25 Aug. 2013)

Ob nun zu ähnlich oder nicht, auf jeden Fall: Gut gebrüllt, Löwe !...:dancing:


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Aug. 2013)

Gefällt mir Katys besser


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2013)

beides nicht schlecht


----------



## krawutz (26 Aug. 2013)

Zeigt mal wieder, dass das Produkt in dieser Branche ziemlich schnuppe ist - der Anbieter ist entscheidend.


----------



## Nox2008 (28 Aug. 2013)

katys ist definitiv besser...
moin099


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

She is great !!!


----------

